# First Talking Pirate Skull Project



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

I finally have uploaded a video of my first animatronic project. Since I started it in late August, I really didn't have time to make the fine tuning adjustments I wanted to, but I was still pleased that I actually got it working.

Unfortunately, the video isn't great. I don't own a video camera so I shot it using my digital camera. I probably should have filmed it earlier in the day before the TOTers showed up for the pre-TOT party, there's a lot of "extra noise". Oh well - live and learn!

Enjoy!:xbones:





I uploaded it onto YouTube - see message below.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The link says you need to log in - can you unlock it?


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm, I thought I could post the link and it would put the video in my posting without having to login. It's currently on my facebook page. Let me move it to another website.


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

OK - I uploaded the video to YouTube.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice work it looks great "OUT IN THE YARD!!" I especially like the "Ring on his thumb"..

LOL! seriously, it looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this guy!

And did you find the ring for that poor TOT?


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

no - i haven't found it yet, but I feel like I'm still putting things away, so she may get lucky!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice job! I'm hoping to do a pirate ship next year and am thinking about making the big step towards using animatronics and stuff like that... Yours turned out great! I hope I have the same luck!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job...I recognize the back ground music.


Where's my ring...?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool
I love his scarf too
Great Job


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

What did you use for your animatronics? I think its done very well. The movements were really smooth and you couldnt really hear any noises from the skull itself. Nice job!!


----------

